# Sticky  Information Microsoft support members need from you



## shawnpb

If you would like for us to help you with your troubleshooting issues these are the things we need from you to help you. These things are important to better understand, diagnose, troubleshoot, and guide you to a solution.

*1. *Detailed description of the problem(s) in full which version of Windows you are running including Service pack. Software(s) that you are having problems with version of that software. Any error messages or dialogs. What part of Windows you are having problems with, to diagnose also to troubleshoot we have to know everything... If you have tried to resolve the issue yourself which methods have you used? The more information you provide will help us better understand also guide you to a better & speedy solution.

*2.* Sometimes this is not needed yet providing this anyways will make everything go smoother mostly if you are having driver issues including graphics and hardware issues. This would be all machine specs, OEM or custom build, make and model of your machine, PSU make and model also wattage. You can locate your machine specs from your machines manufactures website, or download *speccy *which is program that scans all your hardware from cpu to RAM and gives all information needed to post to a thread.


*3.* Follow the forum rules, be patient for a reply from a registered member and or from our Microsoft Support Team. We may guide you too other sections of the Tech Support Forum, to other links within the forum, outside links to driver websites or else where to guide you. Be polite we do this voluntarily. 

*4.* Follow each suggestion. We are team if we work as a team we can find a solution for you that works.

*5.* It is most helpful if you keep the Operating System currently installed up to date by going to your User Control Panel and putting the name of the new OS as the proper one for our reference.

​ Thank you,
Microsoft Support Team Member.


----------

